
Analysis of the NHSX Contact Tracing App Data Protection Impact Assessment - DanBC
https://osf.io/preprints/lawarxiv/6fvgh
======
DanBC
This is a useful run through of the data protection impact assessment of the
‘Isle of Wight’ version of the app.

There's a twitter thread from the author here:
[https://twitter.com/mikarv/status/1259127379471011842](https://twitter.com/mikarv/status/1259127379471011842)

